# B16 Sentra?!?



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone have any info on the next Sentra?? The B15 has been out for a few years now and the replacement should be near the end of developement, or at least there should be some designs floating around. Anyone, Bueller, Bueller??


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hehehe...a couple friends and I were dicussing this the other night too....I dont know, but it seems like sentra will be no more....but they cant do that. The Maxima is being re-designed so often, so why not sentra? Nissan will be coming out with hybrid vehicles soon, so could they replace sentra? Or maybe they just wont re-design yet. I dunno.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont think the sentra will be discontinued. They need that economy car. If they do come out with the hybrids, im sure they will make the sentra a hybrid (  ). But if they do discontinue it, they will make another compact car ready to take its place.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Listen closely Nissan-----TURBO THE DAMN THING!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

The next sentra will be the same as the Renaults comming out. i remember seeing the pictures on the sr20 forum, but dont have time to find it. the body will probably change from the renault hatch. i would expect a hatch version and back to an independent suspension. They will probably keer the current motor, but probably improve on it.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

the sentra has been out for a long time now........and old things seem to get discontinued.......i doubt they will discontinue it tho since they barely started production on the spec V. they need to keep the sentra to be the econobox like tekno said.....but at the same time they should come out with an affordable 2dr......THATS RIGHT, A 2DR.....NOT A 4DR. that can keep up with the new imports(meaning way more HP and maybe stock turbo) i know everyone say the 350Z is out and the g35 this and that...but they keyword is AFFORDABLE


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *but they keyword is AFFORDABLE *


Im with you on that one.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YO I think a two door version is not even a issue ..What Nissan needs to do is Turbo or Supercharge a Sentra soon.!!

I just got the new Super Street and Mitsubishi is coming out with a Real Lancer complete with Brembo Brakes and Recaro seats...
Dodge has their new Neon out thats turbo charged already....
Even Mazda has that new Six thats supercharged or something

We jumped ahead of the game when we dropped the SPEC-V but now it seems like we're falling behind again....


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Heck, I'd be content having a better styled Micra with a GA16 and good suspension setup. That would be right in the affordable range with hatchback usefullness, but I'm a bit of a nut that way. Mad acceleration doesn't matter to me but nice nimble handling does.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *YO I think a two door version is not even a issue ..What Nissan needs to do is Turbo or Supercharge a Sentra soon.!!
> 
> I just got the new Super Street and Mitsubishi is coming out with a Real Lancer complete with Brembo Brakes and Recaro seats...
> Dodge has their new Neon out thats turbo charged already....
> ...


i agree, but here's my problem....all the other imports are 2-dr sports cars(lighter) and they are just better, i mean sure its not a BIG issue or nothing but back then they had the 300zx,200sx,240sx and they were 2 door, just my preference i guess


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *i agree, but here's my problem....all the other imports are 2-dr sports cars(lighter) and they are just better, i mean sure its not a BIG issue or nothing but back then they had the 300zx,200sx,240sx and they were 2 door, just my preference i guess *


Actually all the cars I mentioned..New Lancer, Neon,etc. are all four doors...I mean even HOnda with the new SI is on the four door bandwagon


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Actually all the cars I mentioned..New Lancer, Neon,etc. are all four doors...I mean even HOnda with the new SI is on the four door bandwagon *


They also have 4 door Integras.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i guess it doesnt really matter to me....i just want a car that can keep up with the big boys(WRX, GS-R, etc) all the domestic cars i.e. neon are creeping up on us imports, especially nissans, nissan hasnt made a good car in a long time....the spec v is good but it does fall short.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know about you all, but i like the idea of a 4 door sleeper.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *I don't know about you all, but i like the idea of a 4 door sleeper.  *


yea, thats what's keeping me in love with the spec v and the future sentra spec v's......the way i see it is...the first sentras(ga16's) had 115 hp, the second sentras/200sx's(se-r's had 140hp) the third sentra(b15's) had 126hp, the fourth sentras(se-r's/spec v's) had 165/175hp, and i think the next generation if it keeps in pattern will have over 200hp

i just got off work and i'm tired as hell so this info may not be correct


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *yea, thats what's keeping me in love with the spec v and the future sentra spec v's......the way i see it is...the first sentras(ga16's) had 115 hp, the second sentras/200sx's(se-r's had 140hp) the third sentra(b15's) had 126hp, the fourth sentras(se-r's/spec v's) had 165/175hp, and i think the next generation if it keeps in pattern will have over 200hp
> 
> i just got off work and i'm tired as hell so this info may not be correct *


actually the first sentras from the days of old(b12s) had about 70 hp(?) or so...then the b13s and b14s shared the ga16de and sr20de engines, with 115 and 140 hp respectively, and now the b15s have the qg18de with 118 hp and the qr25de, with 175 hp....so there ya.maybe the next gen will be out in 06, as an 07 model with forced induction.....who knows?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yea, forgot about the b12's......i thought the b15's had like 126hp? 3hp gain from 1.6L-1.8L just doesnt sound right....the pattern i see is that they increase by an average of like 20-30hp or so......so if its at 175hp right now, the next generation would have over 200hp.....if not forced induction


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

So basically nobody has any idea, except that it might be a rebadged Renault, which is not exactly a bad thing. The reason I asked is that Nissan seems to have a 4 year product cycle for the Sentra and 4 years is almost up.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

not really, the b15 chassis came out in 2000, and its BARELY 2003......u got 2004 and 2005 so in total u still got 3 years to wait


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *not really, the b15 chassis came out in 2000, and its BARELY 2003......u got 2004 and 2005 so in total u still got 3 years to wait *


yeah and they're only coming out with a new maxima because they made the 2002 altima so "big" that it's taking some of the maxima's market share.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

rios said:


> *actually the first sentras from the days of old(b12s) had about 70 hp(?) or so...*


B11s and early B12s were in the neighborhood of 70hp and up, yep. The last of the B12s had the TBI GA16i, not to be confused with the ~110hp GA16DE that the B13s and later generations had.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Da91NX said:


> *The next sentra will be the same as the Renaults comming out. i remember seeing the pictures on the sr20 forum, but dont have time to find it. the body will probably change from the renault hatch. i would expect a hatch version and back to an independent suspension. They will probably keer the current motor, but probably improve on it. *



you know what would be really great guys.. how about the traditional blue bird???????? GTI-R???????

i think nissan is gonna be real quiet about this.. like you were saying.. they are probably gonna design a better maxima first.. then after that.. i have a funny feeling that they are gonna be making an american GTI-R.. wouldnt that be great.. sorry .. i was dreaming.. im awake. what were we talking about.. ? Travis


----------

